# Best Boot for 10.5?



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm looking for a really nice pair of boots because I got a job at Copper mountain and I will be wearing them all day everyday. Any Suggestions or personal favs?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Get the one that fits your foot. Salomon, Vans, K2, make good boots, but each one fits differently in the same size. So you'll want to try them on, what works for me doesn't necessarily work for you. I do like the BOA closure system and if you are standing around in snowboard boots all day it's a nice feature to have. You can leave them loose while you are working the lift lines (I assume that's what you are doing) or snowboard school, then quickly tighten them up for your break when you can go get a few runs in.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My 2 cents get a pair of sorrels to work in and a pair of boots to ride in. Working in your boots is going to kill them in no time flat, hurt your feet in the long run, and you'll probably develope jungle rot.

As far as whats the best, its all in what fits YOUR foot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks all good advice... The only thing that sucks is I dont have a place within 4 hours from here where I can buy boots. Guess I could wait till I move to Copper on November 1 but I want the sales ya know..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredCopper said:


> Thanks all good advice... The only thing that sucks is I dont have a place within 4 hours from here where I can buy boots. Guess I could wait till I move to Copper on November 1 but I want the sales ya know..


10% off all new merchandise the day it comes in my store, 30 to 60% off all previous seasons stuff. November we typically still have a HUGE assortment of left over last years gear in stock. When you get into summit county get off the I-70 in Silverthorne take a left then the first right by the Valero gas station and we're right behind the arbys.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Is your selection in late October early November still going to be good? Because I know how 10.5's sell quick. Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Should be fine!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

You're in for some tough luck if you don't try a bunch on before you buy. Yeah you're 4 hours away from a shop, but it's worth it to wait till you can try them on. I tried on all different makes and models before I bought my pair including Burton, Vans, K2, DC, ThirtyTwo, Salomon, and Ride and they all fit differently with different hot zones, pinch zones, open zones, etc. There's also so many lacing options out there too. I found Ride's to fit my feet the best and I love the lacing system from last year, so I bought a pair of Aspects on clearance.


----------

